# My Killies



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Just wanted to start this thread to show you guy some of the killies that I'm currently raising. At the moment I have:

20 Aphanius.mento Zengen fry
35 Austrolebias.nigripinnis eggs
27 Hypsolebias.fulminantus eggs
42 Nothobranchius.cardinalis Lisinjiri eggs
15 Nothobranchius.foerschi fry
10 Nothobranchius.guentheri red fry
17 Nothobranchius.korthausae Mafia Island fry
Breeding quartet of Nothobranchius.lucius (1 male & 3 females)
6 Nothobranchius.rachovii Beira 98 fry

I'll post pics as soon as possible, recently I've been really busy with college and work. The Aphanius.mento Zengen hatched out, Monday, got them feeding on microworms so far.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice collection EFF!
Do you sell or trade fry and/or eggs?


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Neon said:


> Nice collection EFF!
> Do you sell or trade fry and/or eggs?


Thanks! Not at this time, but once I can get a few pairs of the unhatched species, I will.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Just an update, no new pics though, my N.cardinalis Lisinjiri have started to hatch out. My A.nigripinnis and Hypso.fulminantus eggs are still incubating.
I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Erratic-Fish-Finatic said:


> Just an update, no new pics though, my N.cardinalis Lisinjiri have started to hatch out. My A.nigripinnis and Hypso.fulminantus eggs are still incubating.
> I'll keep everyone updated.


How are you incubating the eggs?


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Neon said:


> How are you incubating the eggs?


Dry and then wet, I leave the eggs and coco peat inside of their ziplocks baggies, and place them on rack 2 feet away from my reptile/fish room heater (set at 28 degrees celsius) for 2 weeks (or until I can see spine and black eye development).

From there, I pour the contents of the baggies into empty deli containers (from the crickets I buy from BigAl's) and fill them up with water. After giving the water a good stir (this will gather the eggs towards the center of the containers), I place the containers on top of my 46 gallon tank lights. I use bottled water, has been giving me the best hatch rate results.

The heat given off by the lights is warm enough to incubate the eggs without cooking them, and within another 2 weeks the eggs begin hatching. I feed the fry microworms for the the first 3 days, and then newly hatched brineshrimp from there on and after.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice collection of killies you have there. Were the eggs locally sourced or bought via online auction sites?

I appreciate seeing the details on your method of incubating the eggs. How much swing in temperature do you think the water is undergoing sitting on top of your tank lights?


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

greg said:


> Nice collection of killies you have there. Were the eggs locally sourced or bought via online auction sites?
> 
> I appreciate seeing the details on your method of incubating the eggs. How much swing in temperature do you think the water is undergoing sitting on top of your tank lights?


All eggs were purchased online via Aquabid & Ebay, I bought the N.lucius quartet from a fellow hobbyist. Thinking about getting some eggs of Neofundulus.sp.Bolivia orange, in a month or so.

As for the temp change, during wet incubation, I'm not entirely sure. I haven't had a chance to take note of it, before I turn on the lights, or after I turn them off. I'll get the measurements and get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Small update, my A.nigripinnis eggs have started hatching! Fry count at 5 so far, 22 eyed up and wiggling in their eggs, and 8 still developing 
Finally going to have some A.nigripinnis this year!

On other news, my N.korthausae mafia island and Aph.mento Zengen fry are developing quite well. The Korths are now big enough to feed on Hikari micro pellets.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Been a really long while since I last posted here, due to college and work. My current program is coming to a close, and I'll starting my advancement courses next month.

Ended up selling off almost all the killies I raised from those egg packets. I did keep the batch of Aphanius.mento Zengen eggs I got from Spain though. These guys are about a year old, started with 20 eggs, but they picked off eachother when they were smaller. Got 12 left, 7 males 5 females, aggression between them seems to have disappeared. Anyhow, here's two pics I took of them after a water change.

10 gallon setup, moss and hair algae and sponge fiter. Apologize about the poor quality pics, lighting in the room wasn't great and pics were taken with my cellphone. The tank pretty much feeds the fish, the hair algae grows and the fish feed off the sides of the tank (once in a while they'll nibble at the ends of the java moss, like little hedge clippers lol). I do feed them every other day with Northfin Krill gold pellets (2mm), Northfin Veggie formula (1mm) and occasionally freshly hatch bbs.

http://i.imgur.com/XpEf1R1.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/gVsStWI.jpg

I'll try getting some better pics some time this week. Most of the killies were hiding in the moss "mountain" after the water change. The males are usually jet black with intense blue markings (two of my smaller males flaring off at the bottom center of pic 2).


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Receiving more eggs of Nothobranchius.guentheri red Zanzibar and Nothobranchius.rachovii Beira 98, as well as some eggs of Simpsonicthys.zonatus and Spectrolebias.costai (both the Aruana and Sao Miguel do Araguaia locality).

Will keep everyone posted.


----------

